# so so down!



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi all im sorry for such a Long and depressing post but i really need to let this vent out..... 

well just finished my 2nd cycle of clomid with an unpped dose of 150mg as 100mg didnt even make the follys grow! 

I feel so dishartened now i just think nothing will happen again this month i bet the dont even change size! I so very want a baby and everyone around me is pregnant at a drop of a hat at the minute and its really getting to me. I know it sounds silly but my SIL come to stay at the wkend and she is 5 months pregnant i couldnt even look at her to talk to her and whats more she is still smoking like a trooper which i personally strongly disagree with she is not even bothered about having this baby!  I pysically get a pain in my chest when i think i could possibly never have a child of my own ! 

Me and dh have been trying nearly 4 yrs (i have PCOS) and have only discovered now that i was not ovulating so all that time was a waste but it does not make it any easier.

If clomid didnt even affect me last month will it more than likely not do anything this month? I have my CD12 tracking scan on monday to see if there is any change , has anyone else experienced this and went on to have a BFP ? 

Apologies again for the moan its just everone around me just keeps saying it will happen be patient    !!!!!!!!! and it drives me mad i know you ladies know how i feel .


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Julie 

I can't really help you much as i dont know anything about follie tracking etc, so can't say whether or not it will improve.    I just wanted to say that you are not alone in feeling like this and we do know how you feel.  I'm surrounded by new babies and pregnancy announcements at the moment and its hard every time, although it does get easier with time.

I know what you mean about wasting time, we have been ttc for 6½ years, but I wasnt ovulating until I was put on clomid in January 2005, unfortunately clomid didnt work for me either.

I hope the other girls can help you with some positive stories xxx


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the reply

its nice to know im not feeling alone in this sometimes i feel like im being so nasty to my SIL as i know i should be happy for her and everyone else but i just fond it so difficult 

Thanks Again X


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Julie, I have sent you some bubbles as it sounds like you need them...  don't worry about your SIL, it's totally understandable how you feel.  I got married last year and so did my brother and my husband's sister and lo and behold they have both just had babies within 3 weeks of each other and I'm still here feeling like a failure so I know just how you feel, especially about the "relax and it will happen" brigade!    I totally agree with you about the smoking too.  I'm afraid I don't know either about the follie tracking but presumably there must be a chance that upping the dose will help you or they wouldn't give you the drugs, knowing how tight-fisted the NHS are!!!  If the clomid still doesn't work I think there is another drug they can try you on that might help although unfortunately I can't remember what it is called I'm sure one of the other girls will know.  Try and keep your chin up darlin, I'm sending you a hug   

Sarah xx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Julie,

You could ask your consultant about ovulation induction which is what I've been offered after having 2 cycles of clomid 100mg. It did absolutely nothing for me, no ovulation at all.

Ovulation induction is injections of FSH hormones, to grow a follicle, then one injection of HCG hormones  to pop the follie and release an egg. There's scans and blood tests as well. My consultant was really positive about it, he says PCOS ladies get good results with it and it's the Plan B for when clomid doesn't work. I had been really down about clomid not working & I felt like such a failure but now I'm quite excited about the new treatment.

I know how much it hurts to have pregnant relatives and friends all over the place but it will be our turn soon.

good luck,

Tilda xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Julie. Just wanted to send you a big  . I don't know anything about tracking or anything, so I'm not much help there. Tilda's advice sounds good, and hopefully it will give you hope that there are other things that can work if the Clomid doesn't. Hopefully if you've not ov'd even on the max dose your consultant will move you on to the next stage sooner rather than later.

Good luck.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi there .. if you use a search engine and type clomid/metformin 
you will find it benefits to use metformin too as well as clomid if clomid fails alone , and is prescribed to ladies with pco/pcos and who mc too , so that you dont , it helps .. also as some of you girls know that us pco/pcos are prone to mc.  
please try and do some research and then see your gp/con.. all the best kitty xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi julie

here's a big     . I totally know how you feel with the ' relax and it will happen', we've been relaxin for years and it hasn't happened  Everyone has always got a little saying 'what will be will be' and that does my head in 
It is heart breaking, it just shouldn't be this hard.
Good luck here's some       
love Olive XX


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

i don't know much about anything, but i do know that whenever anyone falls pregnant/has a baby it breaks my heart, you are not alone!  to the relax and it will happen troup and also the 'your time will come, you just have to be patient' brigade. bugger that! i want my time NOW! I'm DONE with being patient!
Good luck girls!
Wendycat
XXX


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all our support and messages i have spoken to cons regard the metformin and they are looking to skip this and go onto injections   which i must say I'm rather worried about but if it works it will be all worth it . I have my folly tracking scan Monday which will be CD12 so see if the upped dose of clomid has worked very doubtful tho but must keep positive  : 
Thanks again for everything i have only recently found this site but i cant believe the amount of people that know how I'm feeling i have felt so alone for so long and know i can speak to people who know what I'm going through it really helps xx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

good luck hunny on monday     

luv kitty x


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

hi sadie 
Thanks for the post , i know what you mean about SIL and IF i ever have a baby it will know how much i wanted them and love them more than life itself  
I think these clomid are making me a bit   really messing with my emotions alot          
really weired poor DH is getting the brunt of it but he understands and just   laughs at me and says "are you having a clomid moment darling" lol
Congrats on Your BFP  I love to hear when ppl with PCOS get a positive  
Julie xx


----------

